
Ask HN: How do you raise a seed round if you're not physically in the US - notamingilani
Hi HN<p>I have a startup with 3 co-founders. We&#x27;re a registered Delaware C-corp.<p>- Operating for 11 months now<p>- 50 signups every week, 2,231 registered users<p>- 2-7k in revenue every month,<p>- 10% profit margin<p>- dedicated team<p>- Bootstrapped, and committed initial funds ourselves<p>However, we don&#x27;t operate in the US, and our primary customers right now are in a developing country.<p>We plan to expand to multiple countries, because that was our goal all along, but we don&#x27;t have the money to do it.<p>My question is: as someone not in the US, and with people who have no fund raising experience (but having read almost all the YC posts) how do we raise money. We have literally no idea how to start.<p>I mean, I&#x27;ve a lot of advice: &quot;get an introduction to a VC&quot;, &quot;don&#x27;t cold email&quot;, &quot;it&#x27;s a numbers game&quot;, &quot;it&#x27;s not a numbers game&quot;, etc.<p>But literally, how do we start?
======
CyberFonic
Based on the information you provided, you will not be attractive to USA based
VCs. The numbers you provide might be good in your country but not in the USA.
So I would suggest that you should approach wealthy local people as potential
angel investors. With their investment you should be able to grow to a higher
level and be able to attract a B round from perhaps an adjacent country with a
comparable but somewhat more vibrant economy.

Some people might suggest moving your operations to Silicon Valley, etc. But
that would require USD 1m+ to have any chance of success. That probably would
be out of your reach until you get B or even C round investments locally.

